# Mark of an Artisan



## SharkT00th (Sep 5, 2012)

It has been my observation that Artisans can just identify other Artisans. What is the Artisan calling card, and how do you become aware of another Artisan. Artisans are also very much aware that I'm not within the artisan temperament either, and I'm amazed at how they do that.


----------



## uncertain (May 26, 2012)

No I can't, but if there is anything I will say Se


----------



## Keepin it Steel (Sep 9, 2012)

Alot of the time its the ones playing around too damn much.


----------



## Fat Bozo (May 24, 2009)

"You can't BS a BSer."

There's no secret handshake or anything, it's really like anyone else, if you talk to someone enough, their motivations start to be revealed. There are certain patterns of mannerisms/hand gestures that David Keirsey pointed out in his books, though. Artisans tend to use their hands a lot when speaking, and one common thing is a pawing motion. I have caught myself doing it a lot, it was kind of eerie when I first read that, like I became more self-concious of it!

Artisans talk more about ACTIONS, and DOING things than actual things themselves or about concepts. 

There's some valuable stuff on this page, in case you haven't seen it:

Myers-Briggs Temperaments


----------



## Keepin it Steel (Sep 9, 2012)

Archive - Functions

I dont know if this helps or if its even accurate but here. Seems relevant


----------



## uncertain (May 26, 2012)

I can be wrong but I think a lot of us tend to be straightforward and literal in conversation. We mean what we say. That's stand true for me at least, 90% of the time. I don't leave nor expect people to guess what my words really mean. If I want them to guess I will say it. If I want to hide something from people, I will simply ignore it. I can be quite blunt in conversation, but even when I try to say things in a nicer way, I still keep it literal.

We love things that please our senses, due to the Se. I love stuff like food, beer, coffee, art, photography, movies, music, the sport channel, etc., but I don't very actively seek them. Well, sometimes I do, sometimes don't, but I mean I don't live for those things. I love it when I have it. I think it is because Se is my aux, and I imagine extroverted SPs to be more inclined to seek out different experience and be impulsive and carefree.

The sport TV has a very Se/SP feeling to it, imo., when you watch ice-hockey, the big guys wearing bold red shirts with a big white 9 printed at the back, black pants, huge gloves and shoes, and the cool helmets, moving around the field. Those big shapes of color are very appealing to my eyes, as well as the sport and competition The boldness, brightness, the color, shapes, and raw energy are sometimes what Se means to me.

I use my hands when I talk, too. Sometimes I don't realize that.

Hands-on activities make me feel healthy and good, but a lot of time I am too lazy to do them, lol.

Freedom, absolutely. I value it a lot.


----------



## soppixo (Jun 29, 2011)

Haha this is just rampant speculation since I haven't actually typed / met enough people to prove it conclusively but I tend to differentiate types in real life through their movement/body language.

*SP* - Organic, focused but graceful. Has an innate awareness of how bodies work and where to put their limbs. Always ready to engage in physical challenges but also knows how to relax. Generally passive->intensive appearance

*SJ* - Stiff, powerful but rigid in posture. Likes to "pose" in certain positions, always gives off the feeling that every movement has been carefully decided on. Finds it hard to relax. Generally active->defensive appearance.

*NP* - Uncoordinated and all over the place when forced out of their very small physical comfort zone, tends to move in a cautious, controlled and limited manner. Generally defensive->active appearance.

*NJ *- Moves in extremes, either intense and in-your-face or distant and far away. Like the SJ, has more power than grace in their movement but uses it more haphazardly and less consciously. Generally intensive->passive appearance.


----------



## Loupgaroux (Mar 9, 2013)

Well, actually yes. Because it's easier for me to recognise SPs because I see some of myself in them. Even if I can't put my finger on exactly what type one may be, I can pretty easily sense other SPs.


----------



## Dr.Horrible (Jul 12, 2012)

the skinnier their jeans, the more likely they arent a real artisan but a pretender just trying to gain a groupie crowd or be a groupie


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

I find SPs the easiest to spot, especially ESxPs. Got an SP boss, SP co-worker, SP brother, another SP brother, more than half of my family are SPs. Which is what makes my family so lovely. There's no commitment thing like 'HEY I haven't heard from you in ages!? WTH dude (drama)' Whenever we get together we go about like we last saw yesterday even though it sometimes was actually months and sometimes years.


----------



## SirDave (Sep 1, 2012)

SharkT00th said:


> It has been my observation that Artisans can just identify other Artisans. What is the Artisan calling card, and how do you become aware of another Artisan. Artisans are also very much aware that I'm not within the artisan temperament either, and I'm amazed at how they do that.


It's about knowing the "lick" something is done with. Artisans work unselfconsciously without regards to an audience's presence or lack of presence, allowing their talent to flow. The goal of an artisan is to get on "a roll" rather than a studied performance of their tasks. Artisans don't do it "by the numbers"....those qualities can be perceived by like minded individuals

Edit: Btw my surname meant _artisan_ in Gaelic in early Scotland


----------



## SharkT00th (Sep 5, 2012)

SirDave said:


> It's about knowing the "lick" something is done with. Artisans work unselfconsciously without regards to an audience's presence or lack of presence, allowing their talent to flow. The goal of an artisan is to get on "a roll" rather than a studied performance of their tasks. Artisans don't do it "by the numbers"....those qualities can be perceived by like minded individuals
> 
> Edit: Btw my surname meant _artisan_ in Gaelic in early Scotland


Flash of insight.....This actually makes perfect sense now to me, that is the mark of the artisan.


----------



## Mermerce (Nov 15, 2012)

I believe if you familiarize yourself with Keirsey's theories you would be able to identify not just the mark of the Artisans, but the Guardians, Idealists, and Rationals as well.

Ever met someone or someone's parent that is eager to try new roads, new recipies, new sports, new skills, is optimistic and fun loving? Someone who is spontaneous and open to life? Someone who is extraordinarily in tune with the environment and wants to persuade you of the beauty of life? Someone who doesn't take your shit about minimal time used for maximal effect and prefers the 'painstaking practice makes perfect' route?

The last of which can be illustrated here. (My mom is an ENFP.)


TLDR: READ KEIRSEY. Do NTs communicate our 'marks' telepathically? No. Neither do the SPs.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Probably Se. 

It's pretty easy for me to spot SP/Artisan writers, for example, being a writer myself. I've noticed that many (though not all) of my favorite authors are typed as SPs...and part of what I admire so much about them was the way they went out and LIVED LIFE. I do believe a huge appetite for varied real life experience is the mark of the Artisan; of course it will vary from SP to SP what experiences or pleasures they value most (the most degraded will waste it all on cheap thrills) ...but most intelligent Artisans I think will show a real penchant for having a variety of IRL experiences, and a need to experience things for themselves, or want to "live out id experiences."

I think SPs can even make interesting people when trapped in small towns. People like Jessco White (as in the White family from West Virginia) and many of his notorious kin; they are described by local law enforcement as ignorant but strangely wily, knowing how to cause trouble, but also how to easily slide in and out of scrapes and spontaneously make the best of their limited circumstances, and often knowing how to trick the law. When that sheriff in one of the documentaries used the word "wily" I thought wow what an Se type of intelligence to have.

I thought the same of a particular woman in the documentary Wisconsin Death Trip. You'll know her when you see her if you watch it. She caused me great delight with her reoccurring antics.


I also think that Se types are "resourceful" in a tangible way...I don't mean they store up lots of resources carefully or live prudently or consitently/cautiously like the SJ or Si type ...I mean they fly by the seat of their pants and still manage to pull out of it okay 99 percent of the time.

For example, I was presented with a situation once where I had no shower or bath. Quickly I sized up a kitchen-sized sink and knew I could fit in it as a grown woman, and did. I also tend to be good and judging the weights of how much I can carry, or coming up with tangible ideas to solve problems, such as doing my laundry in the bathtub with a 2x4 to stir the hot water to bring agitation, when I did not have a washer and dryer and didn't want to go to the laundry mat while in college.

My ESFP mother is frequently described by my ESFJ sister as "resourceful in a crisis" in a tone of deep admiration, and this is also true.

So I think these are SP traits, even if the SP in question is not "artistic."


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh you know what? I spotted an Artisan today. I never gave it much thought when I very first met her (I don't look at people IRL necessarily and say oh his/her type is xyz right away).

But we were in the car today and I was running my mouth and very preoccupied with what I was saying, and she laughed and said "Oh sorry I'm not laughing at you. I'm laughing at her" *gestures toward 20-something woman in school girl skirt tugging on it, continually tugging on it* 

"You know her old ass ain't in school for a good 6-7 years at least, I wonder what HE has her wearing that skirt for and what she's got under it that she has to keep adjusting her skirt." Of course I knew exactly what she meant. 

She was implying that the woman's partner was playing some kind of sex game with her where she was walking with a dildo or something with that skirt, in a public place, and I swear to god I looked again and that woman was STILL tugging on that skirt.

Ok, so that doesn't prove she's an Artisan, right? Could be ENxP, maybe, speculating possibilities?


Nah. When we departed from our first destination, she spotted a man in a corvette with a matress in his car and laughed about it. 


"What the hell is a rich man with a car like that doing something ghetto like carting a mattress around? Why doesn't he just have it delivered?" Again, she was right on.

THEN, later, she spotted someone's tags that were way out of date.

She kept seeing things in the environment and pointing them out to me, and making wise cracks about it.

I think she might be an ESTP. It seems to me when she spots things with Se she judges them by their social value (Fe) ...like why would a rich guy carry a mattress in his convertible, I would never even care about something like that (I mean have Fi/Te so I'm just like, hey unique guy, whatever works for ya, dude), though after she said it, I did know just what she meant. The Fe standard for the upper middle class would be to have things delivered in a "classier" way.

Anyway, highly observant. So observant I can't imagine she's anything but an Se dom, though I guess before I figured she was some kind of ExxP.


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

The mark for the Artisan is what follows:

A

When freedom is a memory and justice is outlawed, the just must become outlaws. No one has seen his face....but everyone....knows this mark.


----------

